# TNT sur Apple TV 2 ?



## Bunzy (14 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

est il possible d'accéder à la TNT de façon autonome avec l'Apple TV 2 ?

Par autonome, j'entends sans autre idevice/mac mais juste une connexion internet ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Oizo (14 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,
Malheureusement non, ça va se limiter aux chaînes d'info qui sont en live sur Dailymotion, comme il n'est pas possible d'installer d'applications telles que Molotov sur un Apple TV 2.


----------



## Bunzy (15 Mars 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Malheureusement non, ça va se limiter aux chaînes d'info qui sont en live sur Dailymotion, comme il n'est pas possible d'installer d'applications telles que Molotov sur un Apple TV 2.



Même après un petit coup de Firecore dessus ?


----------

